# A Colorado Jogger Keeps Pooping in People's Front Yards (HAHAH)



## jackyjaggs (Sep 21, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Tu56ENinU9w

Well, it wouldn't be a day ending in "Y" if there wasn't something totally and utterly bizarre happening in the news.
This week: The "Mad Pooper."
Yes, KTTV has reported that a woman in Colorado Springs keeps pooping in people's front yards, wiping her rear end with a paper towel and leaving it for a neighbor or resident to clean up.
Needless to say, it's pissing people off.
In fact, one woman named Cathy Budde said her children caught the woman mid-act, pants down, squatting in their front yard.
"They are like, 'There's a lady taking a poop!'" Budde recalled. "So I come outside, and I'm like, 'Are you serious? Are you really taking a poop right here in front of my kids!?' She's like, 'Yeah, sorry!'"
But that didn't stop the Mad Pooper.


----------



## laedlaerd (Sep 21, 2017)

Shitty...gotta go u gotta go right lol


Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2017)

glad I moved out of that shitty state.


----------



## laedlaerd (Sep 21, 2017)

Prince said:


> glad I moved out of that shitty state.


I lived there 2 years . It definitely gone to shit.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2017)

Prince said:


> glad I moved out of that shitty state.



Heavyiron lives there. He would definitely shit on people's lawns.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Heavyiron lives there. He would definitely shit on people's lawns.
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



yeah he likes shit.


----------



## laedlaerd (Sep 21, 2017)

Pooooooopy

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Sep 22, 2017)

What the hell? Weird people these days.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 22, 2017)

Everyone needs a hobby, right?  Her hobby is dropping deuces while out for a run.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2017)

Prince said:


> yeah he likes shit.



Yes, I hear he keeps a pocket full of cocktail umbrellas to put in the terds he admires 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 25, 2017)

people walk their dogs and they shit on my lawn everyday,  if this woman is hot she can shit on my lawn, as long as she picks it up with a doggy bag and lets me watch


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 25, 2017)

Grab a shovel, scoop it up. Follow the runner home and throw it on her lawn.

I have done that with ignorant people who have thier dogs take a dump on my lawn and don't clean it up.


----------

